# My Newair AW-281E Wineador Build



## Yamoks (May 19, 2013)

Here's where I am at with my Newair 281E wineador build. Many thanks to falconman515 and OratorORourke and many others for the detailed info. you provided on the forums to get me started. This is really a great community!

Eventually I will bite the bullet and order some drawers from Forrest but for now I just have four Spanish cedar trays from cheaphumidors. I covered the fronts with some glossy black 3M di noc carbon fiber vinyl film and added some fleur de lis drawer knob pulls. I really like the look and plan to do the same once I get some real drawers.

I covered the drain hole with electrical tape and plan to replace it with hot glue one of these days. I have two lbs. of 65%RH beads from Heartfelt. One lb. in a large mesh bag (from local pet store) in the bottom back over the drain hole, one half lb. on the top shelf and one half lb. on the second shelf from the top. Both in smaller mesh bags, also from the pet store. RH sits between 65-67. I keep the cooler at the highest setting of 66deg. Which keeps the temps right at around 68deg. Only issue so far was due to power flickers and the Newair coming back on at the default setting of 55deg. This obviously caused the RH to drop. Solved this by using an old UPS I happened to have lying around.

Here's version 1.0 pre carbon fiber and version 1.1 with the carbon fiber added.


----------



## Beeman (Apr 12, 2013)

Always been a fan of carbon fiber, my room is mostly black, gray, and white so when I do decide to build a wineador I'll definitely refer back to this thread.


----------



## tony (Feb 2, 2008)

i love how everyone customizes these with their own style. the carbon fiber is a great idea and i love the drawer pulls.


----------



## ejewell (Feb 19, 2013)

i'm not a fan of the modern look -- black/stainless/white/etc. -- but I have to say that is pretty sharp.

I pulled the trigger on a Koldfront 28 yesterday so I will be starting my own thread shortly as well. nice selection you have as well


----------



## OratorORourke (May 9, 2013)

Glad you got around to posting some pics @Yamoks Well done! When do we get to see what's in the drawers?


----------



## Passprotection (Jan 28, 2013)

MUST stop looking at wineador threads and resist, I mean beat down, the urge.


----------



## Yamoks (May 19, 2013)

OratorORourke, I will post some pics of the contents soon! I had one heck of a time posting pics from my iPad so gonna do it from the PC next time around. Just can't smoke inside at the computer or my wife would have a fit.


----------



## Hubby (May 28, 2013)

Looking good bro... Very nice... Carbon fiber is a nice touch!


----------



## Fuzzy (Jun 19, 2011)

That is a great looking wineador! The drawer pulls work well with the SF design on the door, too.


----------



## Yamoks (May 19, 2013)

I don' have the money to spend for some drawers from Forrest right now (I just buy too many cigars)  and I know once I do in about a month it is going to be a while till I can get them, so I started playing around with some corrugated plastic, the kind used for political signs and here's what I came up with as a temp solution for now. The plastic sheets are abount 10 bucks from Lowes, then all you need is a yard stick, hobby knife, and some super glue.

The first tray didn't turn out quite so well, but the second one, in the pictures, I think is pretty decent. It is a single slot drawer which I plan to use to house my Lanceros. I lined the bottom of the drawer with some thin spanish cedar sheets I had lying around. It would definitely look better with one sheet large enough to cover the bottom, but hey it's gonna be covered with sticks anyways right.

I know the corrugated plastic sheets can be bought online for cheaper than Lowes and for anyone looking to get into the Wineador fun for a smaller budget but wants that custom look could do so this way. I do not have the skill or tools to make custom Spanish Cedar drawers like Forrest, but I made this plastic one with a yard stick, 12" ruler, pencil, and a hobby knife. It took a little while, but I think I have it down now in the event I decide to make any more. I still want custom drawers from Forrest though. This is definitely a viable way to get that custom look on a budget without having to buy the trays from cheaphumidors dot com. Those are great too they just don't have the dimensions to give you that more custom look..


----------



## tony (Feb 2, 2008)

that is very cool!

mad props on the ingenuity!


----------



## Gdaddy (Sep 20, 2012)

The nicest one I've seen!!!!!! I love it.


----------



## TheSmokingGun (Apr 12, 2013)

what kinda hydro's are those??


----------



## Yamoks (May 19, 2013)

TheSmokingGun said:


> what kinda hydro's are those??


The Silver ones are Caliber 4Rs and I have one Hygroset.


----------



## James40 (Jun 29, 2013)

This looks really sick. Congrats on your purchase and the detail work you put into it. I've been fighting a losing battle to do the same thing but this really makes me want to go the same route.


----------



## Lifting and Smoking (Jul 5, 2013)

Awesome thread! Looking forward to your updates.


----------

